# Sudoku ...



## Administrator (25. April 2006)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## onliner (25. April 2006)

Wieso tut Ihr nicht mal ein kleines schmankerl auf die DVD zum Ausprobieren?


----------



## JACKtheRIPP0R (25. April 2006)

Wenn dir was dran liegt: 
http://www.websudoku.com/
War gar nicht so schwer zu finden.

Ich persönlich bin für die 3. Antwort.

mfg JtR


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (25. April 2006)

Zwei Umfragen zum Thema Sudoku  Ok, eine davon ist eher als Fun zu sehen 

Ich selbst finde das nicht sehr spannend, liegt vieleicht auch daran, dass ich noch keins davon lösen konnte


----------



## onliner (25. April 2006)

Night_Wolf_2100 am 25.04.2006 20:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Zwei Umfragen zum Thema Sudoku  Ok, eine davon ist eher als Fun zu sehen
> 
> Ich selbst finde das nicht sehr spannend, liegt vieleicht auch daran, dass ich noch keins davon lösen konnte


Dann hast du wohl nicht soviel Leute wie ich in der S-Bahn gesehen die sich den Kopf zermarttern und Sudoku zu lösen versuchen. Dieses Quirrlige Rätselchen ist fast intelligenter als die Allgemein-Wissens-Rätsel


----------



## Weird_Sheep (25. April 2006)

onliner am 25.04.2006 20:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Night_Wolf_2100 am 25.04.2006 20:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nichts desto Trotz finde ich ein gutes Kreuzworträtsel lehrreicher.

Einem hexadezimalen Sudoku würde ich aber eine Chance geben


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (25. April 2006)

onliner am 25.04.2006 20:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann hast du wohl nicht soviel Leute wie ich in der S-Bahn gesehen die sich den Kopf zermarttern und Sudoku zu lösen versuchen. Dieses Quirrlige Rätselchen ist fast intelligenter als die Allgemein-Wissens-Rätsel



Ist halt wieder eine von den Medien erschaffene Medienerscheinung  Ich Wette nächstes Jahr interessiert sich dafür kein Schwein mehr (außer denen die die es schon immer "gespielt" haben).

Ich selbst habe eigentlich keine Ruhe für so eine Knobelei  

Ich spiele lieber eine Runde Schach mit Anderen  Und nein, ich rede nicht con Computerschach, sondern richtig mit Schachbrett und Uhr


----------



## Goddess (25. April 2006)

"... finde ich unglaublich langweilig." Und zwar aus dem Grund, weil sich selbst schwere "Sudoku" in weniger als 10 Minuten lösen lassen. Und dazu gehört nicht mal sehr viel Übung, so bald jemand das System dahinter erkannt hat, und weis, wie die "Zahlen-Magie" funktioniert, ist so ein Sudoku schnell gelöst, und das Spiel noch schneller langweilig. _Da gibt es ja genügend möglichkeiten, so ein Sudoku zu lösen._ Mir fehlt bei Sudoku ganz einfach die Herausforderung...


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. April 2006)

Sudoku    Was soll das eigentlich sein? Noch nie davon gehört.  :-o


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (26. April 2006)

Shadow_Man am 26.04.2006 00:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Sudoku    Was soll das eigentlich sein? Noch nie davon gehört.  :-o



Sudoku 
Die meisten kennen es nur vom sehen, wissen aber nicht wie es sich nennt.


----------



## SteveatMC (29. April 2006)

Naja, Riesenspaß macht es mir nicht unbedingt, aber ich finde es mal ganz abwechslungsreich. Es dauert bei den meisten Kombinationen nicht allzu lange und man strengt sein Hirn ein bißchen an. Außerdem dauert es nicht so lange wie diese Kreuzworträtsel  "Asiatisches Buckelrind mit vier Buchstaben"


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (1. Mai 2006)

SteveatMC am 29.04.2006 20:25 schrieb:
			
		

> "Asiatisches Buckelrind mit vier Buchstaben"


Gnu...h


----------



## MICHI123 (1. Mai 2006)

ich mag sudokus! in der schule ist das DIE beschäftigung! es fällt nicht auf, und ist trotzdem unterhaltend. spannend wirds dann erst, wenn ein "höllisch schweres" aus unserem buch kopiert wird, und das gleich 7 leute gleichzeitig in geschichte auf zeit lösen


----------



## CyclopGraz (2. Mai 2006)

MiffiMoppelchen am 01.05.2006 19:07 schrieb:
			
		

> SteveatMC am 29.04.2006 20:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Z E B U

Ein Höcker und ne Wamme...

Simpsons bildet eben


----------



## SteveatMC (3. Mai 2006)

MICHI123 am 01.05.2006 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> (...)wenn ein "höllisch schweres" aus unserem buch kopiert wird, und das gleich 7 leute gleichzeitig in geschichte auf zeit lösen



 Solltet ihr in Geschichte nicht die Weimarer Republik oder sowas durchnehmen, statt Sudoku?


----------

